# Painted in Exile tabs?



## metulkult (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anybody have any Painted in Exile tabs, or willing to try and put some together? Specifically off the Revitalized EP. These guys are insanely wicked guitar players, but I don't have the ear to tab em out


----------



## Jtizzle (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure their guitarists post here. Maybe they'd be willing to do something. I'm really interested in learning a few things off their songs. Specifically the modulation near the end of Revitalized, and the Jazz part in Skylines.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 9, 2010)

Jtizzle said:


> I'm pretty sure their guitarists post here. Maybe they'd be willing to do something. I'm really interested in learning a few things off their songs. Specifically the modulation near the end of Revitalized, and the Jazz part in Skylines.



I'm just interested in their song structure/songs in general. I usually get a lot of influence to write just by looking at band's tabs, and seeing how they work their song structure.


----------



## metulkult (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll bump this up for good measure.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 17, 2010)

Shit I think I have a full tab of Skylines somewhere... Let me look.

EDIT: Found it  No idea where I got this or why I got it cause I never even listen to these guys really


----------



## Jtizzle (Aug 18, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Shit I think I have a full tab of Skylines somewhere... Let me look.
> 
> EDIT: Found it  No idea where I got this or why I got it cause I never even listen to these guys really



Well it's not a full tab, but it's on it's way. I think I could probably finish that up if I had time haha.
But thanks dude


----------



## Eptaceros (Aug 18, 2010)

I go back to school in about 2 weeks and I go to school with the guitarist. I could ask him what the deal is with tabs.


----------



## richcastle66 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jtizzle said:


> Well it's not a full tab, but it's on it's way. I think I could probably finish that up if I had time haha.
> But thanks dude



any idea when you might have more


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 11, 2010)

richcastle66 said:


> any idea when you might have more



Well a while back I added that insane lead part that goes over the chorus, which recurs way slower and clean near the end of the song. That's it though. Here ya go:


----------



## notasian (Feb 6, 2011)

baddass band!! i just wanna learn the slow epic sweeps at the end of skylines, it sounds easy but i cant hear for crap! lol


----------



## themike (Feb 9, 2011)

Your best bet is posting a comment on one of James' youtube videos of him playing. They tend to respond to that fairly quickly.


----------



## dreamingschematicsbtbam (Apr 27, 2013)

It's been a while and they haven't posted anything, but has anyone made progress on finishing up skylines? I know it's been years but worth a shot.


----------



## concertjunkie (Apr 29, 2013)

dreamingschematicsbtbam said:


> It's been a while and they haven't posted anything, but has anyone made progress on finishing up skylines? I know it's been years but worth a shot.



guitarist teaches lessons on bandhappy, hit him up there!


----------

